# Oil leaks on new Honda engines



## Rudy (Jun 14, 2006)

In years past, I bought a new Honda snowblower, same one my parents had (also bought new) and both of them leaked oil when new. With mine, I've had to store it with something under it to absorb the oil, although the leak has tapered off substantially. My in-laws had the same issue with theirs, now that I think of it. (They were all the HS521 series, circa early 1990s.)

I picked up a new-in-box EG2800i inverter last year and while it is otherwise perfect, it is also leaking oil. I see that some things haven't changed. This inverter uses the GC190LA engine.

I don't see any obvious leaks, but like the snowblowers, it leaks oil when it is being stored. Do I need to go around the engine and retorque the bolts? What would the torque spec be? I know from working on Honda automotive engines that they take light torque due to the aluminum block and cylinder heat. It also didn't seem to leak right after I bought it, but only after I ran it a couple of times.

Is there anything else I should look for?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

In my experience, it is rare that a Honda anything OPE leaks oil. Not impossible, just rare. The generator has a 3-yr. warranty if used residentially, so bring it to an authorized dealer with proof of purchase, or back to the dealer you bought it from.

Whatever the equipment is, as usual you have to clean the oil around and from the engine, run it and hope to isolate the leakage source.
Is it a side cover gasket? Is it a shaft seal? Is it overfilled with oil (causing foaming) or so worn (blow-by) it's pumping oil out the breather (oil dripping from intake assy. or muffler)? Is the breather worn or broken (rare)? Are the dipsticks and tubes sealing properly? These are common leak points or causes.

Most common GX leak points: deformed/loose dipstick (screw-in-block type); single-bolt type rocker cover gasket (rubber seal)
Most common GC leak points: none

Warranty info. can be found here: Product Support & Service | Honda Power Equipment


----------

